# Large Scale RC Planes



## trev0006 (Mar 22, 2010)

Large Scale RC Planes

http://www.dpccars.com/gallery/index.php/Large-Scale-RC-Planes


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

Wow! Never realize they got so big. Anyone know if there is a club flying them in the Charlotte NC area? Also has anyone ever build one of a BT-13A Vultee Trainer for the Army Air Corp?


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

try contacting your local hobby shop..

or the American Modeling Assoc.


----------



## WVrailfan (Mar 8, 2010)

The AMA, Academy of Model Aeronautics, should have a listing of clubs in your area.
http://www.modelaircraft.org/

Jim


----------



## Forer1960 (Jan 19, 2015)

It seems that they had got so big enough


----------

